

Ask HN : 'killall firefox' at least once a day? - dan_sim

Everytime I close firefox on ubuntu, I have to kill it before restarting it.
======
rcfox
Solution: Don't close Firefox.

~~~
randallsquared
New problem: Firefox gets slower and slower... but I don't have the original
problem, since Firefox actually closes for me, much of the time.

------
javert
For me (on Arch Linux), FF occasionally takes up 100% CPU and must be killed
from the command line.

